# Cat spitting/lashing out at dog



## gizmothemog (Apr 6, 2019)

Yesterday I got a sweet, very shy little kitten who is 8 weeks old. A friend recommended that I introduced my cat (Gizmo) to my dog (Monty) as soon as possible as to not cause any disruption in the future. Gizmo, although timid, is not aggressive towards me and will let me hold and pet him. This morning I let my dog stand at my feet while I held Gizmo up by my chest. Upon seeing my dog, Gizmo started hissing and spitting at Monty- who didn’t react. Gizmo then turned and spat at me, lurching (and only just) missing my face. We have another cat who is a lot older, so Monty is used to felines. However our old cat doesn’t hesitate to put Monty in his place (he can be very pushy and barks). I know it’s still very early, but it makes me nervous seeing how strong Gizmo’s reaction to Monty was. I don’t think Monty would hurt him, but i’m scared they might injure each other when i introduce them. please help!


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

That's still very young for the kitten to be away from mum?

I would say the kitten's reaction is pretty normal given that she/he has just been placed in a new home, away from mom and littermates, he/she is probably very disoriented anyway and understandably very fearful of the dog. 
Couple that with the fact that you were holding her, she felt trapped and unable to get away. I would allow her to meet Monty on her own terms, allowing her to avoid Monty entirely if that is what she prefers for now, especially if Monty doesn't care about cats and is unlikely to be curious about the kitten.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @gizmothemog and welcome 

I agree with 02.0 above, never restrain a cat or kitten when you are introducing them to another household pet (cat or dog).

It is Monty the dog who should be restrained, preferably on a tight leash, or (if he is 100% trustworthy) kept under your verbal control, so he does not approach the kitten at all or react if the kitten approaches him.

It is best to put up dog gates so Monty is confined to certain areas of the home during the introductions. The kitten can then feel safe seeing Monty through the bars. Kitten should be fed and watered in a room to which Monty has no access. Litter trays should also be inaccessible to the dog and located in quiet spots.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Something I didn't pick up when I first got my cat is that there's almost no aggression from cats. Whatever I thought was aggression was defensive. I'm now fairly convinced that almost every time when we feel a cat is being aggressive it's actually being defensive and acting out of fear.

So if it helps explain why @chillminx is suggesting not to restrain Gizmo it's because Gizmo's behaviour seems to be because he's scared and wants to escape from the situation and can't.

That's a great avatar picture which I assume is little Gizmo!


----------



## gizmothemog (Apr 6, 2019)

Quartermass said:


> Something I didn't pick up when I first got my cat is that there's almost no aggression from cats. Whatever I thought was aggression was defensive. I'm now fairly convinced that almost every time when we feel a cat is being aggressive it's actually being defensive and acting out of fear.
> 
> So if it helps explain why @chillminx is suggesting not to restrain Gizmo it's because Gizmo's behaviour seems to be because he's scared and wants to escape from the situation and can't.
> 
> That's a great avatar picture which I assume is little Gizmo!


aha yes that's him. thank you all for the advice i have realised that restricting gizmo was not the best way of doing it. i'll let you know how the next introduction goes!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Some excellent advice. 

The kitten is rightly nervous or a big dog, and his reaction is normal. As chillminx says, at this early stage, he needs somewhere where he can go where he feels safe and can eat and toilet in peace and quiet, but I would extend that to the rest of his life. Although your cat must feel confident that the whole house is his, cats always like somewhere where they can sleep, eat and toilet without being disturbed or can feel safe.


----------

